# Difference?: DT SWISS RR21 DICUT DB vs. RR22 DICUT DB



## akod (Feb 18, 2007)

_*Road Disc Wheelset Difference?: DT SWISS RR21 DICUT DB vs. RR22 DICUT DB*_

Hi all:

I'm trying to figure out the difference between the DT SWISS RR21 DICUT DB road disc wheelset and the _*RR22*_ DICUT DB version. The RR_*22*_ DICUT DB model comes on the new stock Focus Izalco Max Disc eTap (and there's nothing much else online about them after searching for a week or more).

< Focus Website Specs - RR_*22*_: DT-Swiss R22, 622-18, 142x 12 / 100x 12. >

Is the RR_*22* _Disc just a DT Swiss OEM model number for the RR21 DB's that comes on the stock Izalco Max Disc?


[*=1]If so, does anyone know if the RR21 and RR_*22*_ DICUT Disc wheels have different specs or are they essentially the same wheelset?
[*=1]If not, has anyone found specs for the RR_*22*_ DICUT DB?

Many thanks to all.

Andy K.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I don't see the RR21 DICUT on DR Swiss' website, not the RR22 DICUT. Looking further, I found this on the RR22 DICUT:

https://www.salden.nl/en/dt-swiss-rr-22-dicut-wielset-193187.html


----------



## a6spot (Sep 2, 2008)

*Received from DT Swiss*

https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/Road-Wheels/RR-21-DICUT-db

The main difference between the two wheelsets (beside the decals) is found in the hub. The RR22’s use a 350 level Dicut hub. The RR21 Dicut DB’s use a bit higher end and lighter weight 240s Dicut hub. So I’d estimate roughly a 50g total weight difference between these two wheelsets. One other difference is the RR22’s come with the 18 tooth star ratchets, and the RR21’s come stock with the 36 tooth star ratchets.


----------



## akod (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you, DT Swiss!! Appreciated.



a6spot said:


> https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/Road-Wheels/RR-21-DICUT-db
> 
> The main difference between the two wheelsets (beside the decals) is found in the hub. The RR22’s use a 350 level Dicut hub. The RR21 Dicut DB’s use a bit higher end and lighter weight 240s Dicut hub. So I’d estimate roughly a 50g total weight difference between these two wheelsets. One other difference is the RR22’s come with the 18 tooth star ratchets, and the RR21’s come stock with the 36 tooth star ratchets.


----------

